# 3 Monitore Halterung



## D@rk (19. Dezember 2010)

Hey,

gibt es Monitorhalterungen für 3x 21,5 zoll displays (LG W2261VP)

ich find diese nicht mehr.

Auf ner pcgh dvd war das auhc mal drauf aber kp mehr wo.

wär net wenn ihr mir helfen könnt mit links.

Mfg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2010)

Kannst hier ja mal schauen -> Klick


----------



## D@rk (19. Dezember 2010)

Gibbet auch teile die etwas billiger sind


----------



## Kill_Anka (19. Dezember 2010)

ok hab alles gefunden....danke danke...

--Close--


----------



## QZA (26. September 2011)

ich hol das hier mal wieder nach oben
*es geht um folgendes, ich suche ne halterung die 3x 27"monitore aufnehmen kann...
*
kennt da jemand was?


----------



## Painkiller (27. September 2011)

Puh! Ich hab nur das hier gefunden.
Multi-Screen,Monitor,Display,Multiple,Monitors,Computer,Stand,Setup


----------



## QZA (27. September 2011)

hab hier mal was intressantes gefunden xD
also falls noch leute suchen, das hier is ne gute adresse
Monitorhalter als TV Wandhalterung LCD Deckenhalterung für 20" - 28" Monitore online kaufen Vogels Wandhalterung LCD Wandhalterung Monitorständer



QZA schrieb:


> hab hier mal was intressantes gefunden xD
> also falls noch leute suchen, das hier is ne gute adresse
> Monitorhalter als TV Wandhalterung LCD Deckenhalterung für 20" - 28" Monitore online kaufen Vogels Wandhalterung LCD Wandhalterung Monitorständer


 
aber auch leider nur bis 24" wie ich grade festgestellt habe


----------



## tobibo (27. September 2011)

Ich hab auch mal geschaut, aber nur englische Seiten gefunden...da gibts einige.

Bei den deutschen gehts nur bis 24".


----------



## Painkiller (28. September 2011)

Ist mir auch aufgefallen. Alternativ muss halt eine Eigenbaulösung her. Oder man muss sich mit 3x 24" zufrieden geben.


----------



## tobibo (29. September 2011)

Oder 3 Einzelhaltungen bzw eine Doppel und eine Einzelhalterung, was aber auch eher suboptimal ist und von der Aufstellung nicht so toll wäre...


----------



## DarkBlue (8. April 2012)

Da hole ich doch mal den Thread aus der "Versenkung" 

Auf der Aktuellen Ausgabe (05/1012) Seite: 38 ist ein 3'Fach Halter abgebildet - genau diesen suche ich!
Hat jemand eine Idee welcher Hersteller das sein könnte?

Vielen Dank und Grüße!


----------



## ich111 (10. April 2012)

Das Bild schaut für mich mehr in Richtung CAD aus. Vllt wird der erst noch veröffentlicht.


----------

